# Loại bỏ vết gỉ hồ bơi



## longhai4 (25/9/20)

*Loại bỏ vết gỉ hồ bơi*

Đối với nhiều chủ sở hữu, thẩm mỹ là một trong những nét hấp dẫn chính của việc có một bể bơi. Tính thẩm mỹ của hồ bơi của bạn có thể nhanh chóng bị tàn phá bởi những vết rỉ sét khó coi có thể đánh dấu lớp thạch cao hoặc nhựa vinyl. Nếu bạn đang tìm cách loại bỏ các vết rỉ sét ở hồ bơi, đây là một số cách sửa chữa nhanh chóng có thể giúp khôi phục bề mặt hồ bơi của bạn trở lại vẻ đẹp như xưa.

Phòng ngừa
Trước hết, tốt nhất là bạn có thể làm những điều để ngăn chặn vết rỉ sét hình thành ngay từ đầu. Để các lon kim loại cách xa hồ bơi hoặc trong khu vực ăn uống riêng biệt vì phần đỉnh nổi tiếng là dễ rơi xuống đáy và rỉ sét ít nhất một ngày dưới nước khử trùng bằng clo. Chân tóc cũng là một thủ phạm phổ biến. Bạn nên khuyến khích những người bơi lội lấy ra những chiếc đinh ghim của họ trước khi ngâm mình hoặc đảm bảo rằng bạn đã sục sạo dưới đáy sau một bữa tiệc lớn. Không bao giờ sử dụng tiền xu làm đồ chơi lặn trong hồ bơi vì đồng xu dễ bị gỉ.

Nếu bạn có vết bẩn xuất phát từ đường ống, điều này có thể là do không có nước cân bằng đúng cách. Khi một số thứ như độ pH hoặc độ kiềm không được duy trì, kim loại sẽ bị rửa trôi khỏi hệ thống ống nước và cuối cùng lắng đọng trong hồ bơi và làm ố bề mặt thạch cao hoặc nhựa vinyl.

Nếu bạn có vết bẩn tái phát bên dưới lớp thạch cao mặc dù bạn đã loại bỏ nó bao nhiêu lần, bạn có thể mắc phải dây buộc thép cây sai cách khiến tường của bạn bị rỉ sét. Đó là một bản sửa lỗi phức tạp hơn nhiều mà bạn có thể sẽ cần một chuyên gia hồ bơi để sửa. *

Với ý nghĩ đó, đây là một vài phương pháp được gợi ý để loại bỏ vết rỉ sét.

Vớ / Ống quần + Axit khô
Chỉ hồ thạch cao / đá gunite / xi măng

Nếu có một vài vết gỉ nhỏ, bạn có thể sử dụng một chiếc tất ống hoặc ống đựng quần áo cũ chứa đầy axit dạng hạt như natri bisunfat (axit khô), chất phổ biến trong nhiều chất làm giảm độ pH. Thêm một cốc axit khô (đeo găng tay và kính bảo vệ) vào tất hoặc quần tất để giữ cho tất cả cố định.

Sử dụng sào hồ bơi nếu vết bẩn chảy xuống xa hoặc dùng tay đeo găng tay, giữ chiếc tất lên trên vết bẩn hoặc để nó nghỉ từ 5-15 phút, kiểm tra thường xuyên. Bạn cũng có thể dùng bàn chải cứng trong suốt quá trình cũng như sau đó để loại bỏ vết bẩn.

Nếu lớp vữa trát cũ của bạn bị ngả màu theo thời gian, bạn có thể gặp phải tình trạng ố ngược lại nơi chỗ bạn tẩy gỉ trở nên sáng hơn vùng xung quanh. Vì lý do này, hãy cẩn thận không để axit quá lâu.
Inventables | QuinlanColey4595

klitrichards47nqzoup_440 - Rakuten Viki

Public profile - nguyendung9 - Free Ad Posting Website

Cot thep trong thiet ke xay dung ho boi - Laser Summer School

klitrichards47nqzoup's User Profile | Atlas Obscura

nguyendung9 » DreemPics.com - картинки и рисунки на рабочий стол бесплатно

http://web.sfusd.edu/Services/research_public/Lists/Sample Copy/DispForm.aspx?ID=327654

http://daf.csulb.edu/cgi-bin/rd.pl?u=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://guia.clarin.com/nguyendung9/usuario

http://imfl.sci.pfu.edu.ru/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=forumprofile;u=1119523

http://pattinson-fan.ru/user/nguyendung9/

http://beautyinfo.eu/user/nguyendung9/

http://www.fivedollarclassifieds.com/user/profile/80839

http://madresehooshmand.com/web1/user/nguyendung9/

http://danlabecki.ca/bodylit1/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=128217

http://saskatoon.cs.rit.edu:10001/nguyendung9

https://historyhub.history.gov/external-link.jspa?url=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://bbs.now.qq.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=348124

https://www.freewebclassifieds.net/author/nguyendung9/

https://galter.northwestern.edu/exit?url=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://dc-kapelka.ru/user/nguyendung9/

http://biologplace.com/user/profile/194206

http://supermuzon.info/user/nguyendung9/

http://wd.ua/user/nguyendung9/

https://www.kitexchange.com.au/author/nguyendung9/

http://www.megafon.net/en/business-directory/user/profile/194965

http://3drus.ru/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendung9

http://www.bsaa.edu.ru/bitrix/rk.php?goto=http://seapoolvn.blogspot.com/

http://web.jmjh.tn.edu.tw/~env/modules/profile/userinfo.php?uid=1779935

https://visual.ly/users/klitrichards47nqzoup/portfolio

https://www.instructables.com/member/nguyendung9/

http://crystalise.co.za/dev/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=133590

http://gel-nail-polish.co.uk/user/profile/14325

http://www.gonzalestravel.com.ec/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=62208

https://www.menorcadillo.net/author/nguyendung9/

http://chernousovajazz.ru/user/nguyendung9/

https://www.gaiaonline.com/profiles/nguyendung9/45161958/


Ống PVC + Axit khô
Chỉ hồ thạch cao / đá gunite / xi măng

Bạn có thể thực hiện quy trình tương tự, nhưng với ống PVC có đường kính 1,5-2 inch thay vì một chiếc tất. Sử dụng axit khô của bạn như chất làm giảm độ pH hoặc axit ascorbic trong khi giữ đường ống. Một trong những lợi ích của việc sử dụng ống PVC là bạn cũng có thể sử dụng axit muriatic lỏng (hãy đảm bảo rằng bạn sử dụng thiết bị an toàn thích hợp khi xử lý việc này). Với một đầu của đường ống phủ lên vết bẩn và đầu kia nhô ra trên mặt nước, hãy đổ axit vào và giữ cố định trong 30 giây. Sau đó, bắt đầu tạo những vòng tròn nhỏ bằng đường ống để khuấy vết bẩn, tăng diện tích quay khi bạn thực hiện cho đến khi vết bẩn mờ đi.

Nếu bạn có vết bẩn trên thành hồ bơi, hãy sử dụng khớp khuỷu tay 90 độ sao cho một đầu nhô ra khỏi nước.

Tẩy vết bẩn
Tất cả các loại hồ bơi

Đối với những vết rỉ sét nhỏ hơn, có những loại tẩy vết bẩn hoạt động cho cả hồ bơi bằng nhựa vinyl / sợi thủy tinh cũng như thạch cao / gunite / bê tông . Chúng được làm bằng polyme và chất mài mòn nhẹ tích hợp có tác dụng tấn công các vết rỉ sét ở bể bơi. Những cục tẩy này có thể cầm tay để tẩy vết bẩn nhỏ trên bậc thềm hồ bơi hoặc có thể gắn vào cột hồ bơi để xóa tất cả các loại vết bẩn khó tiếp cận.

Viên nén Vitamin C + Bàn chải
Chỉ dùng cho hồ thạch cao / hồ xi măng / hồ xi măng

Viên nén Vitamin C được làm bằng axit ascorbic nhẹ và hoạt động tốt để làm sạch rỉ sét hồ bơi. Bạn có thể chà một viên lớn lên bề mặt và điều đó sẽ giúp ích cho hầu hết các vết rỉ sét mới, nhỏ. Nếu bạn muốn làm sạch diện tích bề mặt lớn hơn, hãy nghiền nát một số viên nén cho đến khi chúng thành bột, rắc lên vết bẩn và chải mạnh.

Jacks Magic Jack Pacs Điều trị
Gói điều trị Jack Pacs là bộ dụng cụ được đóng gói sẵn với đầy đủ chính xác những gì cần thiết để xử lý bể bơi 10.000 gallon như một phần của Bước 2 của Chương trình Vết bẩn Kỳ diệu của Jack. Không có phỏng đoán về những sản phẩm bạn sẽ cần để hoàn thành việc xử lý vết bẩn! Bộ xử lý # 1 được chế tạo đặc biệt để loại bỏ Vết Sắt trên bề mặt hồ bơi.

Bộ khử vết bẩn
Tất cả các loại hồ bơi

Nếu có nhiều hơn một hoặc hai vết cần điều trị, bạn có thể sử dụng dụng cụ khử vết bẩn . Các chất này có tác dụng tẩy sạch các vết rỉ sét và vết đồng bám trên các loại bề mặt hồ bơi. Để sử dụng, hãy đảm bảo mức độ pH của bạn nằm trong khoảng 7,4-7,6 và độ kiềm của bạn nằm trong khoảng 80-100 ppm. Thêm chất khử vết bẩn với tỷ lệ 1 pound trên 10.000 gallon vào nước hồ bơi và chạy hồ bơi trong 24 giờ với bộ lọc tuần hoàn. Kiểm tra hóa học nước của bạn sau đó và điều chỉnh nếu cần.

Nhiều trang web khuyên bạn nên giảm hàm lượng clo xuống dưới 1 ppm trước khi sử dụng chất khử vết bẩn để không cạnh tranh với sản phẩm. Sau khi bạn đã để hệ thống chạy trong 24 giờ, hãy sốc lại hệ thống của bạn để khôi phục hệ thống vệ sinh thích hợp.

Ghi chú bổ sung
* Nếu bạn có một vết bẩn dai dẳng trong hồ thạch cao, rất có thể đó là do dây thép vằn gây ra. Để khắc phục những điều này, bạn sẽ cần một chuyên gia hồ bơi (hoặc một thợ tự làm thích mạo hiểm) để cắt phần đó của hồ bơi, cắt qua thanh cốt thép và phủ các đầu bằng keo cao su, sau đó đóng gói đầy xi măng thủy lực vào lỗ. Tất cả điều này sẽ cần một công việc thạch cao sau khi đã nói và làm xong. Nếu bạn không muốn nó trông giống như một công việc vá lỗi tuyệt vọng, bạn sẽ muốn gọi cho ai đó biết họ đang làm gì.
Hãy nhớ rằng dung dịch axit sẽ không hữu ích cho vinyl vì nó có thể làm hỏng bề mặt.
Luôn theo dõi thành phần hóa học của nước, đặc biệt là khi thêm chất có tính axit vào nước.


----------

